# An Introduction.



## AnthonyRMC

I am English born, naturalized Brazilian (1997,) and have lived here in Brazil for 25 years.

A former Royal Marine Commando for 9 years (1978 to 1987,) I moved to Brazil in May, 1988.
My ex wife was Brazilian, (she is naturalized Swiss now,) and our son was born here on the same day that I arrived. - He also lives in Switzerland.

20 years in Rio de Janeiro, but since the end of 2008, I have been living in the interior of São Paulo state.

I can honestly say, that I have a wealth of information about Brazil, if anybody is interested?
Of the 27 states (including the Distrito Federal,) there are only three that I haven't visited, or perhaps worked in, - Amapá, Roraima and Acre.

Hopefully, I can be of help with reference Brazil, to anybody thinking of coming down this way?

Thank you.


----------



## AugustChristopher

Hi AnthonyRMC,

Thanks a lot for the post and your availability to help.

I work for a worldwide hotel chain (management position) and I've been mainly based on the African continent those past years..
I might have the possibility of relocating to one of our hotels in Rio (or Dubai) but I have a question: I have no degree (only my higher school certificate) but I built my career on my experience..do you think this might cause a problem for work authorization /temporary residence? I mean, because I do not have a university degree?

Thanks in advance for your help.
Cheers.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

AugustChristopher said:


> Hi AnthonyRMC,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the post and your availability to help.
> 
> I work for a worldwide hotel chain (management position) and I've been mainly based on the African continent those past years..
> I might have the possibility of relocating to one of our hotels in Rio (or Dubai) but I have a question: I have no degree (only my higher school certificate) but I built my career on my experience..do you think this might cause a problem for work authorization /temporary residence? I mean, because I do not have a university degree?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> Cheers.


Hi there.
Basically, in your case, it will depend on your company, and if they can get an excuse to need you in Brazil, because they can't find somebody here to do the job.
But Brazil isnt THAT difficult to stay in. - Nobody really cares, due to other more important problems, - such as crime.
I know a Canadian who stayed here for 2 years in an 'irregular' situation, then in 2009, we had an amnesty, and he gained residence rights.


----------



## AugustChristopher

Thanks Anthony; sorry for the delayed reply.
Lord, by no means i will take the risk of going illegal..also means you cannot leave the country..
I will be going through the interview processes this week and i'll put cards on the table..
I'll feed you back.
Cheers


----------

